# My Furry buddies



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's the oldest Mickey. He's a golden retriever/border collie mix. I got him for my 11th birthday and he's been my best buddy since. He's 10 and 1/2 and unfortunately isn't long for this world. Mickey has cancer (at least 5 tumors) but since he's not in any pain we're just doing our best to keep him comfortable. 










These are my new additions: Delilah and Bear. They're from the same feral cat colony. I believe they have the same father but different mothers. They were the only black ones in the colony but they were born too close together to have the same mom. My friend is taking care of them until next Saturday when I get them forever. 
Lila








Bear


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

your kitties are adorable!! and your dog looks like such a sweetie! i have a cat named delilah too, lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Lila looks like an unholy terror... hehe
that face reminds me of my own tortie, trying to look innocent


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

She's a sweetheart...who is quite squirmy and likes to attack all sorts of inanimate ojects--pens, computers, etc. She keeps the rough play to her brother who certainly gives it back.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

All of your furry friends have the sweetest faces. I hope you have lots of great days left with Mickey.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww, cute kitties! 

Mickey looks very cute! He looks like such a good dog C: Is he as sweet as he looks?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Salamandair said:


> Awww, cute kitties!
> 
> Mickey looks very cute! He looks like such a good dog C: Is he as sweet as he looks?


Mickey is the best dog in the world! He's crazy smart and a super sweetheart. He's a lot older than in the picture now so he mostly sleeps but he's still great. He scams my parents for extra treats, kicks my dad of bed pretending that he has to go outside but really he just wants to sleep in the warm bed with my mom, and when I come home he punishes me for leaving him to go to college by not listening to me for a few days but he still follows me everywhere and at night he packs against me so closely that I can't even move. I get to see my puppy in 9 days and I can't wait!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That face on Mickey!!! <3 I love that face. 

And those kitties are adorable. I especially love Lila, the Torti. She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw, Bear looks like he needs a big kiss. What a sweet couple of kitties. I'm so sorry about Mickey.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute kitties!!!


----------

